# A Steady & faithful Parvi Hybrid



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 1, 2022)

Paphiopedilum (micranthum x Memoria Hirohisa Kawai) is in bloom again. 
Plus one emerging bud and two other spikes rising. 
It was last in bloom this past winter and I harvested a seed capsule earlier in the spring.
I got this as a large seedling in 2016. Bloomed for the first time in 2017. Been blooming every few months ever since!
Grown under T8 half the year & windowsill the other half the year. 
No repotting this whole time. It’s a pot full now and I have to repot to accommodate future new growths.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 1, 2022)

Cutie. 6 years ago, I made a similar hybrid, but the flasking lab sent me back delenatiis


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 1, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Cutie. 6 years ago, I made a similar hybrid, but the flasking lab sent me back delenatiis


That sucks!! 
Was it a remake of Kevin Porter or Akegoromo? 
I made a cross with Fanaticum on this one. Hopefully it will produce at least one flask and I get the correct seedlings. 
I plan on putting Magic Lantern on the current bloom. Hopefully something similar but with larger & rounder pouch!


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 1, 2022)

It was a cross of Triple Bella 'Spotted Chad' AM/AOS x micranthum 'Dana Lynn'


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 1, 2022)

I remember that brachy you posted before! such a good one!! and perfect leaves (shape and patterns and all!) to boot.
Try again, please!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 2, 2022)

nice colour and no 'break'.
Pity about your flask, Tony


----------



## richgarrison (Aug 2, 2022)

We’re they at least nice delenatiis?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2022)

An insect beat you to the punch.


----------

